# Frisby Home Theater Systems- Scam ?



## LBDR (Oct 12, 2008)

My Father just bought a Friby Home Theater System and I am concernd about its quality and product creditability. He picked it up and brought it home and it was missing cords and it does not look like it should for the price that it was. Please let me know if you have had experience with this brand. Good and/or bad, or if anyone has info on these products.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

try reporting it this site
http://www.ripoffreport.com/


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

did the user guide say the cord came with it? If so, then you should be able to get replacements. 

One thing, if by cords you mean the different rca cables, audio cables, s cables and such, some comes with the bare minimum and some comes with none. The panasonic system I purchased did not come with any except power cables.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

LBDR said:


> My Father just bought a Friby Home Theater System and I am concernd about its quality and product creditability. He picked it up and brought it home and it was missing cords and it does not look like it should for the price that it was. Please let me know if you have had experience with this brand. Good and/or bad, or if anyone has info on these products.


Your Dad probably got ripped. Can't say for sure as I've never heard of that brand but I'd take it back to the corner he bought it at and see if you can 1: find the guy who sold it, and 2: will he refund your money. I'm betting the answer is no on the first and no-never mind on the second.

Buy from a reputable store that will stand behind their products; Costco is great for this.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

These things do exist. Very low quality.


----------



## YusufYildiz (Feb 20, 2009)

I purchased Frisby FS-5015 system for my computer and ended up hooking it up to my 47' HDTV Rear Projection TV, I have yet to unhook it. I have to admit I did sink a little extra money into this. I purchased wall mounts for the speakers i then mounted the speakers in the best area for my living room. I used the TV as the center hub hooking everything into it audio video wise, i then ran the audio out jacks from the Television to the Unit. I have not been disappointed. My brother purchased a $700 dollar Surround sound and I admit the bass is a more intense but other then that the sound quality is the same to me. A crisp clean sound when people are talking and a nice sound when i playing my Xbox 360 games....


----------

